# Is it hard to litter box train chi`s?



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi all.........
Can you tell me if your chi is litter box trained and how hard was
it for them to catch on?
I may be getting my first baby chi and will either pad or litter
box train her.Any helpful hints will be greatly appreciated!! Thanks!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Is use the UGODOG system and line it with a puppy pad. Rocky also goes outside as well, it was really easy to get him used to using it. Plenty of praise and treats.
The going outside gradually came in time when we were out walks etc and he could smell other dogs and the idea is to take him out when you know he will need to go so he has to.
It is the best of both worlds, no accidents in the house, he is 100% potty trained and I totally trust him now.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Rocky !!
This product referral sounds really good.
I bookmarked the site for sure!!


----------



## StLChiMomma (Jul 23, 2009)

We got our first chi yesterday. We set up an exercise pen with her bed, food/water, toys, and a litter box with some second nature purina dog litter. So far she has went into the box once. We praised her and pet her on the head. Otherwise all I've seen her do since is try to chew on the litter or roll around in the box. =o/


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm wondering, since Rocky is male, what about when he cocks his leg? Doesn't that cause a problem?

I don't know how old a dog you will be getting, but Dani was 7 weeks old when I got her. I put her in a confined area with her crate, food, water, and completely covered the floor with pee pads so anywhere she went it would be on a pad. As she grew and learned, I would remove one pad at a time and watch to be sure that even with some bare floor she would still go on the pad. Finally, when she was going on the one last pad consistently, and she was old enough to let out more, I put a pad in the areas I wanted her to go, for instance, my sunroom has a tile floor and it's where I computer. She also had one in the bathroom. By the way, never potty train on carpet, always use a hard floor that's easy to clean. Anyway, Dani is now 7 months old and for the past few months she has been completely trustworthy to going always on her pad. She only has the one in the sunroom now. I chose to pad train as I got tired of standing in the rain, snow, ice waiting for a dog to do it's business and opted for the easy way out since I am home all the time anyway. Have fun with your new dog!!


----------



## T2woman (Jul 31, 2009)

My baby bella lives with 2 cats. I just put a puppy pad in a very shallow pan and it was not problem training her. The only problem I ran into was keeping her out of the cats pan. So I removed her pads from the pan and got a deeper one that is covered for the cats. Bella goes on pads so I never have to be concerned about the weather and she is 100% trustworthy... I wish I could say the same for my Tom cat....lol


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

BeckyLa said:


> I'm wondering, since Rocky is male, what about when he cocks his leg? Doesn't that cause a problem?
> 
> I don't know how old a dog you will be getting, but Dani was 7 weeks old when I got her. I put her in a confined area with her crate, food, water, and completely covered the floor with pee pads so anywhere she went it would be on a pad. As she grew and learned, I would remove one pad at a time and watch to be sure that even with some bare floor she would still go on the pad. Finally, when she was going on the one last pad consistently, and she was old enough to let out more, I put a pad in the areas I wanted her to go, for instance, my sunroom has a tile floor and it's where I computer. She also had one in the bathroom. By the way, never potty train on carpet, always use a hard floor that's easy to clean. Anyway, Dani is now 7 months old and for the past few months she has been completely trustworthy to going always on her pad. She only has the one in the sunroom now. I chose to pad train as I got tired of standing in the rain, snow, ice waiting for a dog to do it's business and opted for the easy way out since I am home all the time anyway. Have fun with your new dog!!


Haha yeah good thinking, he lifts his leg only maybe half the time, I have modified the tray by putting high plastic sides on it.


----------



## Dooks mom (Jul 23, 2009)

I think liter box pad training is the BEST thing I have done with my dooks even though he uses the outdoors it just ensures no accidents when im gone for too long. I had him neutered as soon as it was allowed and he never lifted his leg and he will be two nex february!! To get him to use it My way prbably wAS not the best way i pretty much spent day and night with him for three days and put him on the pad when I thought he had to go or if he got into position it worked though!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I am hoping to get a female choc merle puppy.
Lots of good info and advice here!!
Thanks all!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I'm really seeing the advantage of starting with an older dog  
Good luck with your puppy. Can't wait to hear more about her and see pictures!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

okay so if u wanna do pad training it works...great! except the fact of chis loving to ripping them to shreds unless you go for the washable ones.
as for litter, i'm a late bloomer on that one so i doubt it'll work for me but i'm trying and yes treats and praising will help a bunch on any of these!


----------



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

Zeth was trained on the pad method. We gave up on using the store bought wee wee pads and have since switched over to using newspaper in his pad tray. We used the puppy training spray so every time a new paper was put down we sprayed it.
When he uses his pad in the house he squats to pee. When he's outside for his walks he will lift his leg. Only on a few occasions will he stand on the pad and pee on the floor. It's usually only if he has left a poop on the pad that we neglected to pick up.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

I live in a flat so dodge is pad trained hes golden 95% of the time but its this marking thing he does !!!!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I took it farther and found a similar potty tray product 
on Ebay called Yogi Toilet.It is half the cost($13.95 + $9.95 shipping)
of ugodog tray system($50) but is similar in concept.
Has anyone tried this one? Is the tray insert the same quality/comfort?
I emailed the seller for info.Im serious about buying it.See link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Pet-Dog-Toilet-...50363115618QQcategoryZ146245QQcmdZViewItemQQ_


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

No-Elmo took it a like a duck to water!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't know. A lot of people say they are, but my two older dogs (Boo and Poppet) were housebroken in less than two weeks. The smaller girls (Pearl and Tilly) are taking forever. Tilly is almost 100 percent trained, but Pearl refuses to poo on the pad. She'll pee there with no problems, but finds other (less desireable) places to do the number 2. 

I found what helps is having a large enough pad. I kept butting my head against a wall with Pearl until I started putting four of the small pads together to make one large one...then she'd pee on it without any problems. I've since upgraded to a cloth reuseable, but have to keep the pad holder and at least one disposable pad on there otherwise the girls get confused about where to go. I'll start to gradually remove the disposable pads as they start using the washable ones better.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

If my puppy dodges the nappy pads how do I get him to go to this?


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasper has puppy pads located in 3 rooms of the house ...1 of which lines
a crate that we leave open at all times. He was potty trained as a puppy
during the winter time when he wasn't ready (nor did he want to) go outside. 
Thus pads were a necessity! Now even though he goes out, pads are still 
down for when he doesn't want to go out, we are gone for the day
or for when we are sleeping at night.


----------

